# Naples Water



## maddaston (Jun 26, 2014)

I recently read and article regarding the water issues in and around naples. It stated that due to illegal dumping of toxic waste and trash the water sources are very contaminated with dangerous levels of cancer causing agents. Has there been any improvements to the situation or what has been done?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Which article?

You'll find lots of information online but, to distill it (pun intended), municipal tap water is well tested and safe to drink. Water from private wells can occasionally be contaminated (and not just near Napoli), so some prudence there is in order, as everywhere. Anywhere there is old plumbing, worldwide, you have the usual concerns about lead pipes, for example. (Basically don't drink water that has sat in old pipes for years. Not that most people ever do that.)

Bottled water comes from the same sources, fundamentally, so bear that in mind before spending several euro on the bottled stuff. And unless you insist that your pasta is made with and boiled in Evian (for example) -- and probably personally supervise the chef -- you're inevitably going to be consuming municipal tap water in some fashion.


----------



## maddaston (Jun 26, 2014)

The articles are found online and are from The New York Time, The BBC, and others.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

BBCWatcher said:


> Which article?
> 
> You'll find lots of information online but, to distill it (pun intended), municipal tap water is well tested and safe to drink. Water from private wells can occasionally be contaminated (and not just near Napoli), so some prudence there is in order, as everywhere. Anywhere there is old plumbing, worldwide, you have the usual concerns about lead pipes, for example. (Basically don't drink water that has sat in old pipes for years. Not that most people ever do that.)
> 
> Bottled water comes from the same sources, fundamentally, so bear that in mind before spending several euro on the bottled stuff. And unless you insist that your pasta is made with and boiled in Evian (for example) -- and probably personally supervise the chef -- you're inevitably going to be consuming municipal tap water in some fashion.


BBCWATCHER, is this generic information or based on personal experience with or research into Napoli's water supply. Have you ever resided in the region?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

As I wrote, that's distilled information. If you'd like to review specific, credible information take a look at what the U.S. military's advice is for its servicemen and servicewomen stationed in that area of Italy, for example. The Pentagon spent quite a bit of money (tens of millions) trying to answer this question because of a lot of hysteria, frankly.

If you don't like the Pentagon's answer then you can find Italian government water quality data online, too.

Or you can check with other governments' foreign ministries and state departments to see if they have travel advisories cautioning their tourists and expatriates not to drink municipal water in and around Napoli. I haven't found any government agency providing that advice, but maybe you'll have better luck in your searches.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

BBCWatcher said:


> As I wrote, that's distilled information. If you'd like to review specific, credible information take a look at what the U.S. military's advice is for its servicemen and servicewomen stationed in that area of Italy, for example. The Pentagon spent quite a bit of money (tens of millions) trying to answer this question because of a lot of hysteria, frankly.
> 
> If you don't like the Pentagon's answer then you can find Italian government water quality data online, too.
> 
> Or you can check with other governments' foreign ministries and state departments to see if they have travel advisories cautioning their tourists and expatriates not to drink municipal water in and around Napoli. I haven't found any government agency providing that advice, but maybe you'll have better luck in your searches.


It seems clear that you have never served on an American military base, especially one located on foreign soil.

Nevertheless, one of the articles in question can be found at http://www.nytimes.com/2014/01/30/world/europe/beneath-southern-italy-a-deadly-mob-legacy.html?module=Search&mabReward=relbias%3Ar%2C{%222%22%3A%22RI%3A12%22}&_r=0

Or, perhaps this one Bevi Napoli e poi muori, l'inchiesta-choc degli Usa

Funny, it doesn't read like hysteria.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Oh?

There are dangerous chemicals dumped illegally in many places, including New Jersey (to pick a random example). There are many articles reporting on illegal chemical dumping in Italy. That doesn't mean municipal water supplies in New Jersey (or Italy) are either contaminated or unsafe to drink as a routine matter. The former _could_ impact the latter, but there's also routine water testing in most developed countries to provide reasonable public health protection.

If you have evidence from a credible source that suggests municipal water in unsafe to drink in/around Napoli, let us know. I've directed you (and others) to the variety of sources that say that municipal water in the area is safe to drink.

Incidentally, the water in Toledo, Ohio, was unsafe to drink just recently -- and health authorities notified the public. The reason was algae blooms in Lake Erie. Agricultural runoff is the primary suspect in promoting toxic algae blooms.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

From the New York Times article:



> Then, the Italian newsmagazine L’Espresso published a cover story titled “Drink Naples and Then Die.” The article detailed a public health survey conducted in 2008 by the United States Navy, which has a base in Naples. _The Navy study, which had not been publicized in Italy, found serious water contamination. It described “unacceptable risks” in some areas and recommended that all Americans stationed in the region use bottled water for drinking, food preparation and brushing teeth._


Gee, that's odd, considering that you said above, "...look at what the U.S. military's advice is for its servicemen and servicewomen stationed in that area of Italy, for example. The Pentagon spent quite a bit of money (tens of millions) trying to answer this question because of a lot of hysteria, frankly" implying that the military has not issued warnings and that million dollar studies have assured the safety of the water supply.

Sorry, but there are times when you remind me of a good, old-fashioned, shill.

And please stop trying to bolster your arguments by bringing up completely unrelated subjects like the water situation in Toledo, Ohio. You do this often, and it is unbecoming to an otherwise intelligent person.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

accbgb said:


> From the New York Times article:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


for the english people among us me included please what is a shill thank you


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

A shill is somebody who spreads fear about municipal water supplies because he/she is working for a bottled water company and wants to promote his/her business. That'd be an example of a shill.

Go look at what the Pentagon found (past tense), not at its interim recommendation amidst initial fears as reported in the New York Times and elsewhere. _What does the science say?_ It's a very simple question with a fairly simple answer, and I've summarized both accurately.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Shills work both sides of the street. Shills continued for decades to tell us that cigarette smoking was harmless, that the studies linking smoking to lung cancer and heart disease didn't exist, were "flawed," were promulgated by "special interest groups" and so on.

And, as far as the US military goes, I say again, it is obvious you have never served in the military and certainly not on a foreign-soil base. Things would have to be EXTREMELY bad before our military would consider publishing a report critical of a friendly nation's internal workings, especially one which could potentially lead to or exacerbate massive public unrest.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes, except in this case who's the shill? Do you honestly think I work for the water authority of Naples? Seriously? Now that'd be something!

Go look at the science then decide for yourself. A past story in the New York Times is not municipal water quality testing.

And as far as your views of the U.S. military, with all due respect, rubbish. The Pentagon is currently taking a cautious view (with respect to untested/unmonitored well water specifically), but even its generals and admirals are consuming municipal water in and around Naples.

But OK, you don't trust the Pentagon. So go take a look at the science from anybody else who's looked at this.

Or drink bottled water -- of whatever quality -- if you wish. I don't care. I'm answering the question asked in a reasonable, scientifically valid manner based on the available evidence from a wide variety of credible sources, and I'm encouraging others to go seek out and read that body of evidence. I have no idea what you're doing.


----------

